# Crating new puppy with old dog not vrated



## shenandoah (May 30, 2013)

We will be getting a new puppy in Nov/Dec. Currently have a 10 YO Weim that is not crated. We definitely want to crate train the puppy because we are planning doing NAVHDA and other things that require the dog being in a crate at times.

Is there anything we need to know about this type of situation?

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We crate our puppy and leave our 21 month old loose. We have not had any problems. During the day the crate is in our dining room and at night he's crated next to our bed. Miles is in bed. We are not ready to let chase out at night because I think they would play and wake us up!


----------



## shenandoah (May 30, 2013)

That is our same situation. Sophie will be in bed with us and we plan on crating the little one next to the bed


----------

